# New to Germany, some questions, help please



## theth

New poster here and looking for some help with questions please from our Germanic experts  
We have to go in the middle of August this year, there are just the two of us (no young 'un's needing play facilities) and have two weeks. 
We're probably going to start at Trier, go along the Mosel then to the Rhine then back but not sure if we'll retrace steps or take a different route. This may be a lot to do in 2 weeks considering my comment below about not wanting to constantly move on.
So to the questions;
Stellpltaze - Iv'e seen a lot of info here regarding Stellpltaze, it seems they get filled quite quickly, so do we need to be on site by the middle of the day if we use them?
How long are you allowed to stay on a Stellplatze? think I've seen it mentioned 2 days is max for most. We would like to stay 3 or 4 days in one place rather than constantly moving on.

When we were in France we weren't too taken by the Aires we saw (but we may have just been unlucky) they seemed very crowded and not much more than car parks, we like the idea of being able to relax outside the van some of the time and prefer grassy field type of thing.
So what about campsites along the Mosel and Rhine, any recommendations, and are we going to be able to get anything in the middle of August with all the schools on holiday ?
I've had a search of the campsite reviews on here but it's not been easy going as I don't know the names of towns etc so have to wade through an entry and finding it on a map, bit heavy going.
Is there any way I can search for sites on the rivers, and even better search for perhaps adult only sites or those without big play areas etc? (Nothing against kids, honest, I was one once myself...)
Not sure why I'm finding it harder to do this for Germany as opposed to France, maybe since I'm rubbish at languages I can't get the place names in my head so easily.

Money - It seems cards (credit or debit) are not widely accepted still in Germany outside of big shops etc, so it seems we'll have to take a fairly large amount of cash, no idea how much ???

We're taking bikes on a rear rack, do we need a marker board ?
Think I've got all the usual required emergency items as we carry them all the time anyway, insurance and breakdown is covered, have all the usual documents.

Seen some really useful info on here in my browsing, hopefully all the experts out there may be able to help with the above, well those of you not already away in your home from homes.


----------



## peedee

I cannot give you any specifics, just some general comments from visits I have made to the area. 

August will be busier than most times of the year but I am guessing not quite as busy as say coastal areas. In my opinion it does not quite have the same attraction for families.

I have not stayed on any of the Stellplatz along the Mosel but from what I have seen of them in passing they have looked better located than many French aires and quite enticing. 

If you wanted to stay put for a number of days a campsite is probably a better bet. Both the Rhine and Mosel have good river ferry services so it is not difficult to travel further afield in a very relaxing manner. The ferries are very well equipped with toilets and eating facilities and you can have an excellent day out on them.

Its not that difficult to search the campsite data base using the map.
Do a search on Trier say with a 5 mile radius and to move along the river just click along the river from your initial search. There are far more campsites along the river than shown in the campsite database which shows a bias towards Stellplatz. Use another guide to look these up. The CC European guides are pretty good.

For cash, it is less risky to use bank cash machines rather than carry large amounts. They can be used in English.

Hopefully someone will add to my comments.

peedee


----------



## barryd

Hi

We did the same trip a month ago ( we are still travelling southward)

the Mosel stellplatz will suit your requirments perfectly. They are nearly all large grassy waterside locations, stay as long as you like, plenty of space but I would get there mid day. I always try to get to an air, stellplatz or sosta around lunchtime ish.

There is some pics but ni much useful info on our blog at www.hankthetank.co.uk summer 2011.

The route we did was trier to koblenz. The stellplatz are litterally every few miles and you cnat miss them

there are less on the Rhine and to be Honest I found the Rhine way to noisy and not peaceful like the Mosel. There are trains on both banks, loads of noisy barges and busy roads. We only stopped on the Rhine a few days and headed south a hundred miles or so into thr black forest which was brilliant

good luck and have a great time


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Welcome to your free trial of the site, you will pick up information from members via this post but it you invest in the full membership you will have access to the search facilities containing the answers to many of your questions and also downloads for your GPS of stelplaz sites and reviews and photos of some.


----------



## Lesleykh

Hi,

I'd echo the comment about the Mosel being quieter than the Rhine.

Moving on early and stopping by midday is a good idea, but something we never managed. We always found somewhere to stop though. Take a look at our blog (link below).

Germany has this odd reputation about credit cards. To be honest we've never put it to the test, but our debit card worked at holes in the wall for withdrawing cash - no probs there.

We carried bikes on the back of our van all over Europe without a marker board. No-one questioned it at all. However, I have no idea whether it is actually a legal requirement, so to be on the safe side just get one, then you'd be assured of no hassle.

Have a great trip. It really is a lovely area and the wine is fab, so do pull in some tasting at one of the many vineyards.

Lesley


----------



## Remus

We've just got back from touring (France, Belgium, Luxembourg, Germany). We found a useful way of carrying 'cash' was a pre-loaded Visa card from Tesco. Whenever we ran low on real money we just withdrew more from a bank cashpoint machine. These cards are just a way of getting cash - you can't pay bills with them. Find a Tesco with a bureau de change and ask them about the cards - it seems any machine with the Visa sign will work with them, we never had a problem anyway.


----------



## peejay

Hi,

Lots of your queries have been answered already but i'll just chip in with my tuppence worth....

It will be busy that time of year and your arm will begin to ache after a while waving at all the motorhomes, the Mosel is one of the most motorhome friendly areas in Germany.
Having said that you wont have a problem finding a stellplatz as there is one in vertually every village along the way and a few 'unnofficial' ones get opened for high season as well. Arriving just after lunch is probably good advice but on the really big ones like Enkirch (200+ places) you'll alway find a spot if you arrive late. I can't comment on campsites because we don't use them but if there is enough time you can order the excellent free campsites of Germany brochure and a guide to the Mosel from the following link...

http://germany-shop.info/webshop/overview.php?lang=eng&country=GBR

You could do a round trip up the Mosel, down the Rhein a bit then back across the Eifel region via Luxembourg for cheap fuel, but as mentioned, don't fall into the trap and try to do too much.

Not sure why you're having a problem with the database, you can search on all manner of specifics like by the river, by name, by region etc.

Germany does have a cash culture but things are gradually changing.
Most supermarkets don't accept cards but at the larger ones there is sometimes a cash machine outside. One chain that does accept them is 'Real' though.
Credit/debit cards are usually accepted at fuel stations though with a few exceptions at the smaller garages.
Its worthwhile checking out the best card for withdrawing cash abroad by doing a search on here, which is a whole new subject entirely.

You don't need a marker board for Germany, as far as i'm aware they are only req'd for Italy and Spain but they are relatively cheap so worthwhile investing in one and bunging it on the bak anyway.

Hope that explains a few things and have a great 'urlaub'.

Pete


----------



## Wupert

theth said:


> New poster here and looking for some help with questions please from our Germanic experts
> We have to go in the middle of August this year, there are just the two of us (no young 'un's needing play facilities) and have two weeks.
> We're probably going to start at Trier, go along the Mosel then to the Rhine then back but not sure if we'll retrace steps or take a different route. This may be a lot to do in 2 weeks considering my comment below about not wanting to constantly move on.
> So to the questions;
> Stellpltaze - Iv'e seen a lot of info here regarding Stellpltaze, it seems they get filled quite quickly, so do we need to be on site by the middle of the day if we use them?
> How long are you allowed to stay on a Stellplatze? think I've seen it mentioned 2 days is max for most. We would like to stay 3 or 4 days in one place rather than constantly moving on.
> 
> When we were in France we weren't too taken by the Aires we saw (but we may have just been unlucky) they seemed very crowded and not much more than car parks, we like the idea of being able to relax outside the van some of the time and prefer grassy field type of thing.
> So what about campsites along the Mosel and Rhine, any recommendations, and are we going to be able to get anything in the middle of August with all the schools on holiday ?
> I've had a search of the Campsite Reviews on here but it's not been easy going as I don't know the names of towns etc so have to wade through an entry and finding it on a map, bit heavy going.
> Is there any way I can search for sites on the rivers, and even better search for perhaps adult only sites or those without big play areas etc? (Nothing against kids, honest, I was one once myself...)
> Not sure why I'm finding it harder to do this for Germany as opposed to France, maybe since I'm rubbish at languages I can't get the place names in my head so easily.
> 
> Money - It seems cards (credit or debit) are not widely accepted still in Germany outside of big shops etc, so it seems we'll have to take a fairly large amount of cash, no idea how much ???
> 
> We're taking bikes on a rear rack, do we need a marker board ?
> Think I've got all the usual required emergency items as we carry them all the time anyway, insurance and breakdown is covered, have all the usual documents.
> 
> Seen some really useful info on here in my browsing, hopefully all the experts out there may be able to help with the above, well those of you not already away in your home from homes.


I lived in Germany for 20 or so years and have not had any problem with Master Card

I also still spend a great deal of time traveling to and through Germany and have never experienced any problems with cards

Hope this helps


----------



## peedee

peejay said:


> Not sure why you're having a problem with the database, you can search on all manner of specifics like by the river, by name, by region etc.
> Pete


Pete OP is not a subscriber!

peedee


----------



## theth

Very many thanks for all the responses folks. Seems strange that Germany was a little daunting to me when France seemed so easy. Anyway have read the above and looked at some useful blogs, all very helpful thanks. 
Have now got better at searching the maps partly due to getting used to the area in Germany and some of the place names, as mentioned the map here is nearly all Stellplatze but they do seem to satisfy our requirements, primarily not having to pre-book. Also found just searching Google maps for Camping Mosel returned a good number of more conventional campsites as well as Stellplatze. 
Cost wise very similar to France and UK I felt for the commercial sites, Stelplatze look good value, obviously not as many facilities. 
Reading some other posts here it seems not all sites offer amenities such as loos and showers, any comments ? Yes I've got those on board of course but nice to have on site as well, (did read one post where the poster was considering buying a second loo cassette, and someone even suggested they bought 2, seemed a little extreme to me!) 
Everyone seems to say that the Mosel is the nicer area so we may just stick with that, I think the weather may determine how far we travel but will aim to get to Koblenz at least. 
Not sure if we would return back down the Mosel or maybe travel back to Calais back through the Eifel area, has anyone done that ? 
We aim to travel from Calais to Trier in one hit I hope. 
Money wise it seems the preloaded payment card will be best so sorting that out now with the help of the Martin Lewis site (as always) 
Thanks again everyone for the useful info, hope you all enjoy your travels wherever they may take you


----------



## barryd

We did calais to Trier in one go. Its an easy toll free motorway dash through Belgium and Germany but be careful. We almost ran out of fuel. The last 50 miles to Trier there were no petrol stations (Well none I could see) and we ended up on the first Stellplatz with the warning light having been on for 20 miles.


----------



## jud

Germany no thanks we have been two years on the trot and found the Germans very cold to the English and not just us people we have spoke to said the same they looked at you as if they had just wiped you of there shoes . we noticed it happened only in Germany on there own territory so it will be a long time before we go again sorry if we have offended any germans but we are telling it how it happened .jud


----------



## barryd

jud said:


> Germany no thanks we have been two years on the trot and found the Germans very cold to the English and not just us people we have spoke to said the same they looked at you as if they had just wiped you of there shoes . we noticed it happened only in Germany on there own territory so it will be a long time before we go again sorry if we have offended any germans but we are telling it how it happened .jud


They can appear that way but then I wonder what we appear like in the UK. Go into a bar or chip shop or supermarket in the UK. Not always that friendly are we?

I sort of know what you mean but Im not sure its just the way they look in general not just at us. Many of the Germans we met in June were very friendly and helpful. One chap even spent half an hour going over places to stay on a detailed map. He marked them on for me and then gave me the map to keep.

So I dont think you can tar them all with the same brush really.


----------



## tonka

Just another thumbs up for the Mosel,..
We did it last September, LOVED IT... Stellplatz every few miles or so but they do thin out as you get near to Koblenz.
Aim to park early and youll be fine.
MHF campsite databse has lots of reviews on there BUT you may need to be a subscriber to search fully and read all the comments.

If your into cars / bikes etc the Nurbergring isnt far away, you can even take the van around it.. :lol: I wanted to but typical on the day we went there was no public access..  

Calais to Trier is a nice easy days drive, all toll free..
Remember fill up with cheaper diesel when you pass via Luxembourg..
Also cigarettes if your a smoker like my wife is..!!

Enjoy..


----------



## jud

barryd said:


> jud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germany no thanks we have been two years on the trot and found the Germans very cold to the English and not just us people we have spoke to said the same they looked at you as if they had just wiped you of there shoes . we noticed it happened only in Germany on there own territory so it will be a long time before we go again sorry if we have offended any germans but we are telling it how it happened .jud
> 
> 
> 
> They can appear that way but then I wonder what we appear like in the UK. Go into a bar or chip shop or supermarket in the UK. Not always that friendly are we?
> 
> I sort of know what you mean but Im not sure its just the way they look in general not just at us. Many of the Germans we met in June were very friendly and helpful. One chap even spent half an hour going over places to stay on a detailed map. He marked them on for me and then gave me the map to keep.
> 
> So I dont think you can tar them all with the same brush really.
Click to expand...

 we spend a lot of time in Spain in the winter and have swapped magazines with them and parked next to them for months on end no problem but in Germany NO THANKS


----------



## peejay

jud said:


> Germany no thanks we have been two years on the trot and found the Germans very cold to the English and not just us people we have spoke to said the same they looked at you as if they had just wiped you of there shoes . we noticed it happened only in Germany on there own territory so it will be a long time before we go again sorry if we have offended any germans but we are telling it how it happened .jud


Yes, you probably have but I'm sure they'll get over it.

Pete


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe

We are off tomorrow, this will be the third year on the trot we have headed across to Germany

Stayed away from the usual tourist routes but Germany and its people are tremendous, very friendly and hospitable.

Dont even know where we are going, heading up towards Munster then pottering around the Sauerland

I'd recommend Germany to anyone


----------



## thegamwellsmythes

If you come back via the wife stop in ahrweiler which is lovely. Pretty town with a great stellplatz by the town pool. It is the most northerly red wine producing area in Germany. Lots of nice walks and cycle rides.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

theth said:


> Everyone seems to say that the Mosel is the nicer area so we may just stick with that, I.....................
> Not sure if we would return back down the Mosel or maybe travel back to Calais back through the Eifel area, has anyone done that ?
> We aim to travel from Calais to Trier in one hit I hope.
> ...................


Flo and I passed this way earlier this year, however we took a couple of days getting to the Mosel - staying on a site 'Camping Im Aal' in the centre of Luxembourg for two nights.

Once we passed along the Mosel (1 week) we headed for Bacharach (on the Rhein heading south of Lorelei) - very old buildings......spent the night on stellplatz, then headed back toward Luxembourg (for the cheap fuel) via the Hunsruck Hochstrasse (very scenic).

Spent three days trundling back to Dunkerque via aire at Stenay (very well managed..).

Dont rush - take your time - and enjoy yourselves.....

Carl & Flo


----------



## muddibootz

jud said:


> Germany no thanks we have been two years on the trot and found the Germans very cold to the English and not just us people we have spoke to said the same they looked at you as if they had just wiped you of there shoes . we noticed it happened only in Germany on there own territory so it will be a long time before we go again sorry if we have offended any germans but we are telling it how it happened .jud


I must say that my experiences in Germany have been quite different. I've usually found the people to be very friendly and helpful. Not always the case but that's certainly true over here too. I think you must have been very unlucky.


----------



## Addie

jud said:


> Germany no thanks we have been two years on the trot and found the Germans very cold to the English and not just us people we have spoke to said the same they looked at you as if they had just wiped you of there shoes . we noticed it happened only in Germany on there own territory so it will be a long time before we go again sorry if we have offended any germans but we are telling it how it happened .jud


That has got to be, without a doubt, the biggest load of rubbish I have ever read on this forum and reflects much worse on you then it does on any German reading.

You've fallen into the usual British trap of not understanding the language which if taken literally can sound very formal and without the usual pleasantries you may be use to hearing in France.

I have a number of German colleagues and depending on their understanding of English they can often seem very 'matter of fact' but in a formal (unfamiliar) environment there are no P&Q's.

We've been through the motions or buying a van in Germany and am currently in Germany getting some repairs, my German is very rough so always revert to English but no problem - smiles all round.

I'm very sorry you have this view, which of course you are entitled to, but I feel as probably my favourite country I should try in some way to defend it. Of course there have been the odd 'rude' German but then again I've had plenty of run ins with the dragon wardens on caravan club sites on the handful of times I've used them.

Rather then a war of words, as these things so often become, I wish I could teleport you and your van to the German village I'm currently staying and join me proping up the bar with a Weissbeer in the company of a German and Polish motorhome owner who knocked on my door and asked if I'd like to come check out the local pub!


----------



## DaveJM

We bought our van in Germany and have nothing but praise for the people we dealt with at the dealership.

The owner of the dealership likes his beer and asked if I could bring him some English beer next time I was over. I took him a case of Spitfire beer!! - he saw the funny side, but most importantly he liked the beer.

We stayed in a campsite in the Black Forest - the owner was the most helpful I have come across. Our fridge packed in and he made numerous telephone calls in an effort to get it fixed - never charged us a cent.


Jud I think you must have had an unlucky experience which can happen anywhere. 


Regards


David


----------



## feeblecat

*Really useful info thanks*

Great post for me as we're camping in Germany for the first time in a couple of days. Great blogs.


----------



## aldra

Just returned( almost 7 weeks)

did the mosel and the Rhine,
down to the black forest and the german alps and back thro germany 
The mosel was great, the Rhine also altho not as many stopping places

and to be truthful by the time we'd done the mosel we were beginning to get enough of rivers

We definitely had trouble with cards in germany, we carry halifax clarity, an assortment of credit cards and halifax banking cards visa and electron, Petrol fine , shopping hit and miss so we always had cash

Enjoyed germany but never found the english speaking germans, but didn't go into towns (with the dog)

Aldra


----------



## Nora+Neil

I loved the Mosel.

Stayed on Stellplatz: Klüsserath/Wintrich/Enkirch.

Wintrich was my favourite.

We also went on Rhine to a campsite but found it very busy and noisy.


----------



## Photag

*Touring Mosel*

We are currently on the Mosel at Sankt Aldegund having started at Trier. Plan to get to Koblentz but finding the towns interesting and so staying for a few days at a time. Most Stellplatz's are 6€ with 1.50 for storm (electric). Read more at our blog at www.myth.org/mature-meanderers.

BTW the Germans are most friendly and helpful.


----------

